# MTD web site update 2005 white outdoor



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

The White outdoor site has been updated with the 2005 models. There Garden Tractor has gone down in price as well as deck size from 54inch to 50 inch and the two lower model lawn tractors have a new front on there hood's. So far it looks like only the White outdoor site has been updated. Cub,troy-bilt and others have not been updated with 2005 models yet.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

MTD must be updating their entire website as it has been down all morning. I hope to check out the White tractors as soon as their website comes back. Thanks for the heads up!


----------

